# Completely rediculous...



## weasle414

Today I got a warning from the Buffalo Police Department to take my tree stand down. Why; because I live in town. Yeah that's right, I've got my tree stand set up in my back yard so I can practice shooting from an elevation so I know I can kill a deer cleanly when it comes time to accually shoot one this fall. They said it's illegal to shoot in town and if I do it again I'm in huge trouble. What kind of BS is that?! I'm not disturbing anyone and all I'm shooting at are a bunch of carboard boxes! It's not like I'm going to drive 4 hours one way just to go to where I spend my weekends hunting just to go practice shooting from a stand. What's the big problem with me target shooting in town? I've been doing it all freeking summer and now that deer season is only a month away they decide to be a bunch of royal pricks.

I just had to let that out...


----------



## huntin1

You are breaking the law, but they are the pricks? Get real. :eyeroll:

huntin1


----------



## Moosehunter04

That sucks. I bet someone made a complaint. You would think they would have better things to do unless some complains.


----------



## weasle414

huntin1 said:


> You are breaking the law, but they are the pricks? Get real. :eyeroll:
> 
> huntin1


It's illegal to target shoot with my bow? Why?


----------



## USSapper

Your shooting a weapons within city limits, its illegal. I just havent gotten caught by huntin1 yet dd: :gag:


----------



## huntin1

weasle414 said:


> It's illegal to target shoot with my bow? Why?


That would be a question you should ask your city council.



USSapper said:


> Your shooting a weapons within city limits, its illegal. I just havent gotten caught by huntin1 yet


Yeah, but I know where you live.  8)  :wink:   

huntin1


----------



## NDTerminator

weasle414 said:


> Today I got a warning from the Buffalo Police Department to take my tree stand down. Why; because I live in town. Yeah that's right, I've got my tree stand set up in my back yard so I can practice shooting from an elevation so I know I can kill a deer cleanly when it comes time to accually shoot one this fall. They said it's illegal to shoot in town and if I do it again I'm in huge trouble. What kind of BS is that?! I'm not disturbing anyone and all I'm shooting at are a bunch of carboard boxes! It's not like I'm going to drive 4 hours one way just to go to where I spend my weekends hunting just to go practice shooting from a stand. What's the big problem with me target shooting in town? I've been doing it all freeking summer and now that deer season is only a month away they decide to be a bunch of royal pricks.


Where do I start with this horse manure?

I would submit they didn't warn you for having a treestand up, but for shooting your bow within city limits. It doesn't take much common sense to intuit that this would be against the law because it potentially endangers the person & property of others.

Those "royal pricks" (of which BTW, I'm one) didn't have to give you a warning. They could have simply waited until you were shooting and arrested you for Discharging A Weapon In City Limits (a B Misdemeanor in ND, presumably the same level offense in MN).

If you bounced an arrow into the neighbor's house, car, kid, or dog, then the ante goes up to Reckless Endangerment or worse. Now you are looking at an A Mis to C Felony depending on circumstances.

In addition to getting arrested, your bow would be seized and held as evidence until your case is adjudicated. Were you convicted, your bow normally would be forfeited and sold at auction.

Next time you see those "royal pricks", maybe you should thank them for the warning...

You have a lot of growing up to do, junior. Hopefully you'll also develop some common sense along the way....


----------



## djleye

Well said NDT, Well said!!!!


----------



## bowtechin

So why did you have to take the tree stand down?


----------



## dosch

Wait til you have kids and see if you feel the same way.


----------



## big_al_09

so it IS illegal to shoot within the city limits? dang!


----------



## carp_killer

i can see 2 sides to this argument weasle i can see why your upset that they didnt say anything for the first couple months you had it up and then say something now but it wouldnt have hurt on your part to have asked if it was legal to target practice in your town first some towns allow it some dont

just try and keep this civil guys i think weasle was just mad about the fact they didnt say anything until now more then the fact he cant do it


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

There are many laws, or Ordinances that many people don't know of. The fact of discharging a weapon in town is kind of common sense, but as in Fargo it is ILLEGAL to carry a gun in your car uncased. Let alone with shells in the magazine. If you get pulled over in Fargo with an uncased gun there is a good chance you will get a gun pulled on you. This kind of goes against ND hunting regulations where it says it is LEGAL to have a gun uncased and with shells in the magazine. Thus, it is always a good idea to have your gun cased and fully unloaded.

It is always a good idea to check the local laws, because it is a lot harder to explain yourself once you are caught.

Very good post ND TERM>>


----------



## Horsager

hunt4P&Y said:


> There are many laws, or Ordinances that many people don't know of. The fact of discharging a weapon in town is kind of common sense, but as in Fargo it is ILLEGAL to carry a gun in your car uncased. Let alone with shells in the magazine. If you get pulled over in Fargo with an uncased gun there is a good chance you will get a gun pulled on you. This kind of goes against ND hunting regulations where it says it is LEGAL to have a gun uncased and with shells in the magazine. Thus, it is always a good idea to have your gun cased and fully unloaded.
> 
> It is always a good idea to check the local laws, because it is a lot harder to explain yourself once you are caught.
> 
> Very good post ND TERM>>


It's an even better idea to have a concealed weapons permit so you don't have to worry about cased/uncased or loaded/unloaded.


----------



## weasle414

hunt4P&Y said:


> There are many laws, or Ordinances that many people don't know of. The fact of discharging a weapon in town is kind of common sense, but as in Fargo it is ILLEGAL to carry a gun in your car uncased. Let alone with shells in the magazine. If you get pulled over in Fargo with an uncased gun there is a good chance you will get a gun pulled on you. This kind of goes against ND hunting regulations where it says it is LEGAL to have a gun uncased and with shells in the magazine. Thus, it is always a good idea to have your gun cased and fully unloaded.
> 
> It is always a good idea to check the local laws, because it is a lot harder to explain yourself once you are caught.
> 
> Very good post ND TERM>>


I can totally understand not shooting a gun in city limits, there are some places out side the city limits where there no way I'd be dumb anough to even shoot my 17hmr or 22lr. But they're making me take my stuff down because I was shooting my bow in town. I'm mad because A) nobody told me untill this close to the season and B) now the closest place I have that I can shoot at is roughly 5 miles away into the country, and I can't afford the gas to drive to there and to work and to wherever other errands are needed every day.


----------



## weasle414

Also, to the guys like NDTerminator and Huntin1 who are in law enforcement, is it illegal for someone to have an indoor shooting range in town then, too?


----------



## weasle414

bowtechin said:


> So why did you have to take the tree stand down?


Because they think that if it stays up I'll keep shooting? I'm not really sure why I have tot ake it down, but that's the best reason I could come up with. I work nights so I was asleep when they came over and they just talked to my mom and she passed the info onto me. If I was able to talk to them myself I would've asked soooo many questions and that would've been my first one.


----------



## carp_killer

weasle for your sake im glad you werent there because i think you might have got your self into more trouble for asking alot of ?s and not just listening


----------



## weasle414

I know, but when something's happening that I don't understand I ask a lot of questions. That's just how I am. I like to know why things are happening, not just that they are happening.


----------



## huntin1

Not sure how it is in Buffalo, here in Jamestown we are just too busy to drive around looking for guys in tree stands. I would bet that somebody made a complaint. And when a complaint is made we have to follow up and take appropriate action. You called these guys pricks for giving you a warning about your illegal activity, what would they be if they had done what they are really supposed to do and made an arrest instead. Here, if an officer made an arrest of that type, everything involved would be impounded, bow, arrows, treestand, everything. And it would be doubtful that they would be returned to you in time for hunting season, our court cases are booked out 6 to 9 months. I would be thankful that only a warning was issued.

As to the indoor range, you would need to contact your city hall. To be legal here in Jamestown a permit is required from city hall.

huntin1


----------



## NDTerminator

Depends on the city and Their ordinances. An indoor archery range is a business and a lot different proposition than someone shooting in the backyard.

The local archery shop here in DL has a 20 yard range in it's basement. This range is specifically allowed by City Ordinance. The owner must insure it and must meet the safety standards and inspections specified by the City and the insurance carrier. He pays not only the insurance premium but for a business license. Before a person shoots on this range (or any that I know of and/or have shot on) you are required to sign a liability waiver, as well.

I sympathize with your situation, but I can't imagine you would have to travel 8 hours round trip to practice. Surely the Twin Cities area has archery clubs and ranges you could join or pay to shoot on?

If you learn anything from this, it should be that it's *your *responsibility to find out if something is legal before you do it. Ignorance of the law is not an affirmative defense in court.

As I said, those guys did you a favor, probably because of your age.
Tell them thanks next time you see them...


----------



## USSapper

huntin1 said:


> Yeah, but I know where you live.  8)  :wink:
> 
> huntin1


Where? In a tent in Wisconsin?



> Not sure how it is in Buffalo, here in Jamestown we are just too busy to drive around looking for guys in tree stands.


Busy? :roll: :lol:


----------



## huntin1

USSapper said:


> huntin1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but I know where you live.  8)  :wink:
> 
> huntin1
> 
> 
> 
> Where? In a tent in Wisconsin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how it is in Buffalo, here in Jamestown we are just too busy to drive around looking for guys in tree stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Busy? :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

OK, so I know where you used to live. 

Yeah we're busy. Since The Donut Hole closed you know how hard it is to find donuts around here?   :lol: :lol:

huntin1


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

HUNTIN!

:lol:

Thats awsome. I hear you guys got new Chargers? You like them. They are a sweet squad car. You guys got the slow ones though, at least thats what I was told. Should have got the Hemi. A friend of mine is an HP here in Fargo, Top speed 180. Guessing from your previous post the donuts don't run 180 miles per hour! LOL


----------



## rob864guy

heh this is off topic but i thought a police car went like 140 eh well cant keep up with the sports cars if it cant go any faster so i guess i was wrong


----------



## huntin1

Yeah we got 2 new Chargers and we'll get another in Jan. the Chief ordered them with the 6 cylinder engine though. But then, I guess we really don't need the Hemi in town. They may not be able to catch some of the sports cars but there are no cars out there that will beat a radio. 8) :lol: :lol:

They are nice cars, handle great.

Sorry for the off topic highjack there!

huntin1


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## USSapper

Huntin1, I have to ask you. About two months ago did you ever hear anything about a rouge boat out on the lake causing all kinds of mischeif and problems for the sheriffs department one night?


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## R y a n

hunt4P&Y said:


> There are many laws, or Ordinances that many people don't know of. The fact of discharging a weapon in town is kind of common sense, but as in Fargo it is ILLEGAL to carry a gun in your car uncased. Let alone with shells in the magazine. If you get pulled over in Fargo with an uncased gun there is a good chance you will get a gun pulled on you. This kind of goes against ND hunting regulations where it says it is LEGAL to have a gun uncased and with shells in the magazine. Thus, it is always a good idea to have your gun cased and fully unloaded.
> 
> It is always a good idea to check the local laws, because it is a lot harder to explain yourself once you are caught.


So I'm curious.

Has there been a new law passed specifically in Fargo that bans open uncased weapons in city limits?

Are you speaking of shotguns or handguns?

Ryan


----------



## USSapper

woodpecker said:


> USSapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huntin1, I have to ask you. About two months ago did you ever hear anything about a rouge boat out on the lake causing all kinds of mischeif and problems for the sheriffs department one night?
> 
> 
> 
> Not to butt in, but are you possibly referring to the night of the 4th of July??
Click to expand...

Nope, I was gone by then :lol:


----------



## huntin1

woodpecker said:


> They won't outrun my golfcart either!! :lol:
> I asked one of your county guys why you got the Chargers in town and they didn't?? Kind of backwards isn't it?? One other thing, do you have the cool night vision like the county has????? :beer:


They have a different budget and a different bid system than we do. Actually I think the county has 1 set, we have 7, they used to borrow ours.



USSapper said:


> Huntin1, I have to ask you. About two months ago did you ever hear anything about a rouge boat out on the lake causing all kinds of mischeif and problems for the sheriffs department one night?


Yeah, I think they are still looking for the guy, they say his last name starts with "L".   :wink: :lol: :lol:

huntin1


----------



## USSapper

hmm......

BUt seriously-you knew where I use to live? No one is safew these days


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

RYAN,

It is Illegal to have a gun uncased in FARGO city limits. No questions asked, unless you have a concealed and carry permit.


----------



## R y a n

hunt4P&Y said:


> Ryan
> 
> It is Illegal to have a gun uncased in FARGO city limits. No questions asked, unless you have a concealed and carry permit.


For the record yes I have a permit...

I found the exact Fargo City Municipal code:

*10-0304. Carrying, possession, discharge of dangerous weapons.-*


*A.* No person, except as authorized by law, shall carry concealed about his person firearms of any description, any electronic stun gun or similar device designed to deliver an electronic charge or shock, or any sharp or dangerous weapon such as is usually employed in attack or in defense of the person.

*B.* Except as otherwise authorized by law, it also shall be unlawful for any
person to carry or have in his possession upon the streets, alleys, or in any
public place within the limits of the city any gun, firearm, air gun, stun gun or similar electronic device designed to deliver an electronic charge or shock, slingshot, bow, bow and arrow, or other similar device, unless the same shall be enclosed in a case regularly provided therefor or securely wrapped in such a manner as will not permit of the firing or discharging of the same.

http://tinyurl.com/3akwun

Ryan

.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Thanks RYAN,

Im glad it didn't read otherwise and I looked like an idiot. :lol:


----------



## RiverRob

I know this guy......... heah, he just sets up his block at one end of his garage and opens the door and stands alittle outside to get better distance and let em fly. Always before though he puts a sign on the front of the door going into the garage stating to knock before entering. If you cant shoot, what are yah gonna do i guess, the law man says thats the way it is thats the way it is.


----------



## weasle414

RiverRob said:


> I know this guy......... heah, he just sets up his block at one end of his garage and opens the door and stands alittle outside to get better distance and let em fly. Always before though he puts a sign on the front of the door going into the garage stating to knock before entering. If you cant shoot, what are yah gonna do i guess, the law man says thats the way it is thats the way it is.


I wish I could do that. But I don't have a garage and if the cops don't want me shooting in my yard I doubt they'd let me shoot into a garage. Now I've been going to my uncles place out in the country, but that's a good 5 miles or so and I like to shoot right when I get off work(around 5:30 - 6:00) and again in the evening before I leave for work. So that's adding on 20 miles to my day, which is about 10 times more driving for me each day. But I guess it'll be worth it when I have my peep on the vitals of a deer this fall.


----------



## bmxfire37

i shoot mine all the time...thats shocking im a poor man in a rich city. multi million dollar houses... 16 year olds with bmw's ... im not worried...im a dodge man... but seriously..that sucks.if it wernt for the disorderly conduct law i would have told that cop to..well got to keep it clean. just put up a perm. platform make it you " man club " complete with the sign...no girls allowed...and just make sure no cops are watching

i do it too... im on your side. i think instead of shooting cardboard boxes you should make a lane.

i made a lane in my yard.

is cost $80
i took 2 10X10 plywood boards. and a 10X15 made a trifold. stacked hay around it
added target and presto


----------



## weasle414

The lane idea sounds like a good one. I'll have to talk to the city council about it and see if something like that would be more on the side of legal.


----------



## bmxfire37

thats the plans...simple plywood..6 door hinges and a bunch of hay... or some other soft soft weather resistant material. shooting down this should be adiquate. i also got a garage behind mine but still got ppl on 3 sides

you dont have to put hay all around... its just mine was free so why not...

typo thats 145º i drew it fast


----------



## bmxfire37

heh thats a nice helpless little deer i drew, big by compareing the lane to the target lol...really puts me in the mood


----------

